# Used Car Prices



## martymarts

hola, can anyone tell me if their is a spanish equivalent of parkers or what car?As i would like to know the current value of my car.thanks..


----------



## malagaman2005

unable to post links yet so go to autonred (dot com) and click on values. Only works on vehicles up to 9 years old


----------



## martymarts

malagaman2005 said:


> unable to post links yet so go to autonred (dot com) and click on values. Only works on vehicles up to 9 years old


hola, can not find autonred anywhere is that the correct spelling??


----------



## malagaman2005

My apologies- should read autoenred


----------



## martymarts

nice one just what im looking 4!! many thanks..


----------



## Stravinsky

martymarts said:


> nice one just what im looking 4!! many thanks..


Got to mention on the cars I insterted the indicator was pretty innacurate


----------



## malagaman2005

It is only a rough guide but interesting as to what you're using as a benchmark, do share.


----------



## Stravinsky

malagaman2005 said:


> It is only a rough guide but interesting as to what you're using as a benchmark, do share.


Yes, I understand.
I have compared it to real prices "on the street". I wasn't inferring I had a better site


----------



## sarahdij

I want to know the value of my car, it is a Peugeot 207 1.4 HDI urban 2006. Can you help? Many thanks Sarah


----------



## malagaman2005

sarahdij said:


> I want to know the value of my car, it is a Peugeot 207 1.4 HDI urban 2006. Can you help? Many thanks Sarah



Autoenred - Coches de ocasion, Vehículos de ocasión, coches usados, coche segunda mano, seminuevo y KM0
just fill in the details of your vehicle. As stated it will give you a rough idea but not to be taken as gospel


----------



## Pesky Wesky

There is/ are a magazine, but I don't know what it/ they are called. You need to ask for _*Una revista de coches de segundo mano*_ in your newsagents


----------



## sarahdij

Thanks, I´ll have a look for it. Regards Sarah


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Pesky Wesky said:


> There is/ are a magazine, but I don't know what it/ they are called. You need to ask for _*Una revista de coches de segundo mano*_ in your newsagents


or *coches usados*


----------



## jimenato

By my reckoning it's a bit generous. I've just bought and sold and both vehicles were quite a bit cheaper than that site suggested.

Are there any large second hand car dealers like there are in England? You know, the ones with 3000 cars for sale at really competitive prices? I haven't seen one anywhere - not with more than about 10 cars for sale anyway.


----------



## Rofa

Might be worth looking at:

AutoScout24: Coches de ocasión, vehículos usados, coche segunda mano


----------



## malagaman2005

jimenato said:


> By my reckoning it's a bit generous. I've just bought and sold and both vehicles were quite a bit cheaper than that site suggested.
> 
> I think their prices are based on what similar make/model of vehicle has sold for in the last 12 months so, bearing in mind the current financial situation, it may be that current prices are lower. It is only a rough guide as they can't really be exact about condition, service history etc of individual vehicles.


----------



## jimenato

Rofa said:


> Might be worth looking at:
> 
> AutoScout24: Coches de ocasión, vehículos usados, coche segunda mano


That's quite a good site, thanks. I also like 

Coches.net: Coches nuevos, coches de ocasión, seminuevos, Km0. Todo sobre el mundo del motor.

One thing I notice is that cars seem to be more expensive here on the Costa del Sol than just about anywhere else in Spain including Madrid - odd!


----------



## Rofa

jimenato said:


> That's quite a good site, thanks. I also like
> 
> Coches.net: Coches nuevos, coches de ocasión, seminuevos, Km0. Todo sobre el mundo del motor.
> 
> One thing I notice is that cars seem to be more expensive here on the Costa del Sol than just about anywhere else in Spain including Madrid - odd!


Anyone looking to buy and prepared to import might want to have a look at the German page of Autoscout - just change es to de


----------



## gus-lopez

I've used both sites you have mentioned and I agree that if you are prepared to travel you can save 000's on the same vehicle in Madrid , Barcelona and other n/ Spain locations. The German and Dutch versions of autoscout offer even greater savings but you have to remember that to purchase from Germany you would have to have insurance in place before going to pick up the vehicle. This would have to be done on the chassis no. ( no problem to insure on the chassis no. ) as German vehicles are sold (even 2nd hand ) without reg plates. Once you have the ins. the seller will take you to the vehicle reg. office to obtain "export plates" to allow you to drive the vehicle home. Another way is to use an import co. or to buy and have it transported here. The Dutch are even cheaper BUT be wary because of their high rate of new vehicle duty, many vehicles especially 4x4's & mpv's are registered as vans. They look the same but int. pics.will show no rear seats only front. If you buy one and attempt to re-register it in Spain it will be registered as it says on the Dutch logbook, as a van and you can't put the seats back in. Just a couple of tips that might help someone.


----------



## Rofa

gus-lopez said:


> I've used both sites you have mentioned and I agree that if you are prepared to travel you can save 000's on the same vehicle in Madrid , Barcelona and other n/ Spain locations. The German and Dutch versions of autoscout offer even greater savings but you have to remember that to purchase from Germany you would have to have insurance in place before going to pick up the vehicle. This would have to be done on the chassis no. ( no problem to insure on the chassis no. ) as German vehicles are sold (even 2nd hand ) without reg plates. Once you have the ins. the seller will take you to the vehicle reg. office to obtain "export plates" to allow you to drive the vehicle home. Another way is to use an import co. or to buy and have it transported here. The Dutch are even cheaper BUT be wary because of their high rate of new vehicle duty, many vehicles especially 4x4's & mpv's are registered as vans. They look the same but int. pics.will show no rear seats only front. If you buy one and attempt to re-register it in Spain it will be registered as it says on the Dutch logbook, as a van and you can't put the seats back in. Just a couple of tips that might help someone.


Good advice! Any idea where/if there is a list showing import duty charges into Spain?


----------



## gus-lopez

Rofa said:


> Good advice! Any idea where/if there is a list showing import duty charges into Spain?


There is a Hacienda website that the gestorias use of used car prices, on which the duty is based but I don't know whether there is public access. The charge used to be 4% but has probably gone up and business's are liable for 7% iva.
If you try Agencia Tributaria you might be able to find something.


----------

